

For Larry Page, Search Is Still Google’s Ultimate Moonshot  - digital55
http://www.wired.com/2014/05/for-larry-page-search-is-still-googles-ultimate-moonshot/

======
josephschmoe
The future of search is in voice. We're moving towards when you can operate a
phone completely hands-free in a car without even telling it you're driving
(We have all the necessary technology - execution isn't 100% but if Google
releases a search cards API, it will be.).

When I don't know something, I can simply say "Ok Google Now. What does
'eccentric' mean?" and it will pop up and tell me via voice if it can, with
website search as a backup.

When I want to know what time it is, I'll simply say "Ok Google Now. What's
up?" and I hear a smothered voice from my pocket saying "Hi Joe. The time is
10:36 AM. Nothing much going on right now."

Voice is special in a way that's different from text: it doesn't take you away
from conversation, you don't even need to take it out of your pocket and it
never occupies you in the same way text does.

The phone becomes a pure enhancement, with little or no "cost" in terms of
distraction to interact with it.

